# Funk's White Scars



## papa_funk (Oct 6, 2008)

So after sitting around in boxes for a few months, I have finally began work on my White Scars army this summer. I made it a goal at the beginning to build at least one model on average per day. I kept to it, and now I nearly have everything assembled.

I have recently started to move onto painting as well.

I started with my Tac Squad so I could get a feel for painting them before moving onto the bikes. This is the second marine I've done (the first one was a test of some different techniques, and still needs some love).




























It has a few spots I would like to touch up, but I forced myself to move onto other models because it would take forever for me to paint them all if I kept fussing over them.

I used grey spray primer, and I blocked out the areas without shadow in white (top of helmet, shoulder pads some parts of the leg). I then used multiple, thin coats of drybrushed white to get a kind of blending technique. I think I did a few too many. There are some places (like beneath the knee pads) that don't have any kind of shadow.

The Tac arrow on the right shoulder pad was freehand because I don't have the required decal. I didn't think and just started putting on red before drawing it out or even practicing it. It isn't great looking, but I am leaving it as is for now.


Next up is my AOBR Dread to 2x TL Autocannon Mortis Dread









I have two more SM that are nearly finished, and I am then going to start on the Dreadnought.

I welcome any constructive criticism


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice dread, +rep

Your 'White' is a little weak maybe? another coat would sort it. But thats my opinion, and im sure they look better in real life.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

They look great funk, have some +rep.

Keep up the great work, you definitely have an amazing setup going for you.


----------

